# EN: He (has) helped me fix it - simple past / present perfect - AE / BE usage



## Guibzh

Bonjour à tous.

Ayant appris la langue anglaise au travers des  règles de grammaires utilisées en Grande-Bretagne, mais consommateur  régulier de séries américaines, je suis souvent un peu désarçonné par la  façon dont les personnages américains utilisent le* simple past* là où, je crois, un anglais aurait utilisé le *present perfect*.

Par exemple :

->  Alors que Paul demande à Jean si François l'a déjà accompagné à tel  endroit. Jean répond que non parce qu'il n'a jamais proposé de venir  avec lui _: "he never offered to come with me"

_-> Un  vieil homme explique à un jeune homme qu'il sait reconnaître quand  quelqu'un est amoureux, car lui même l'a été une fois : _"I was in love once"
_
- > Andrew s'étonne que la machine à laver soit réparée. Scott lui répond que Peter l'a aidé :_ "Peter helped me fix it"._


Peut-être aurais-je eu tord mais j'aurais à l'inverse utilisé le *present perfect* (n'hésitez pas à me dire si je me trompe).

A  priori, et comme on me l'a confirmé ici, en Amérique du Nord le present  perfect est un peu moins utilisé qu'en Angleterre. Mais, du coup je ne  comprends pas vraiment où les américains placent le curseur entre  l'emploi du simple past et celui du present perfect.

D'où ma  question à destination des anglophones américains de ce site (ou plus  largement de quiconque ayant un élément de réponse) : quels sont les  principes qui guident votre choix quand vous choisissez d'utilisez le *present perfect* plutôt que le simple past ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est difficile de donner une réponse définitive sans davantage de contexte. Les deux temps peuvent se justifier dans le premier exemple. En revanche, le simple past me semble plus naturel dans le troisième et il est même obligatoire dans le second en raison de la précision temporelle _once_.

Voir également le fil EN: present perfect / simple past, preterite, preterit.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hi,

You might find this *blog post* useful in explaining the difference in perception between Brits and Americans concerning the present perfect tense.  Also, the Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary provided list of important *grammatical differences*.


----------



## rkf

Maître Capello said:


> il est même obligatoire dans le second en raison de la précision temporelle _once_.



_I've been in love once_ = exactly one time
_I was in love once_ = talking about one time when I was in love, but there may have been other times


----------



## Maître Capello

rkf said:


> _I've been in love once_ = exactly one time


Right. I hadn't thought about that other possibility, but the meaning is different.


----------



## Guibzh

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !

*Maître Capello*

-> Voici l'ensemble du dialogue de mon second exemple : 

The young man : _I don't love her_

The old man :_ Yes, you do. Heard it in your voice when you first brought her to me. I remember how it sounds. I was in love once._

The young man : _You were ?_

The old man : _Is it so difficult to imagine that an old person was once more or less like you ?_

(Précision qui peut être importante : le vieil homme est un moine, et dans la suite du dialogue on a la confirmation qu'il n'a eu qu'une seule relation amoureuse).

N'aurait-il dans ce cas pas été plus approprié d'utiliser le present perfect "I've been in love once" au sens ou l'a décrit *rkf* ? Je me pose d'ailleurs la même question pour la dernière phrase. N'aurait-il pas pu dire : " _Is it so difficult to imagine that an old person *has been* once more or less like you ?_"

-> En ce qui concerne le troisième exemple, sauriez-vous m'expliquez pourquoi le simple past vous semblerait plus naturel ? 

Si je précise la situation est-ce que ce sera toujours le cas : La machine à laver est un vieillerie cassée depuis des semaines sans que ça ne leur cause de soucis. Quand Andrew rentre il est surpris de la voir fonctionner (d'autant plus qu'on suppose que son colocataire Scott n'est pas vraiment doué en bricolage). Peter lui est un ami commun aux deux autres.

Andrew découvrant la machine à laver : "_when did this happen !?_" (certes pour dire, "depuis quand la machine a été réparée ?", mais aussi avec l'air de demander malicieusement depuis quand son colocataire sait réparer ce genre de chose. C'est en tout cas ce que me semble indiquer la question qui suggère presque que la chose est arrivé toute seule).

Scott : "_Peter helped me fix it_". (avec l'idée "elle marche parce que Peter m'a aidée).

Certes la question d'Andrew est "quand ?" mais Scott n'y répond pas vraiment.


*djweaverbeaver*

Thank you, it's exactly what I was looking for !


Je vais préciser un peu ma question pour être sûr d'avoir bien compris : en American English, voyez-vous des situations dans lesquels ne pas utiliser le present perfect serait véritablement une faute ?
Par exemple avec "ever" et "never" ? 
Finalement, en AE, le present perfect (bien que ne pouvant pas être utilisé dans toute les situations) ne serait-il pas juste un peu plus formel que le simple past ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Guibzh said:


> N'aurait-il dans ce cas pas été plus approprié d'utiliser le present perfect "I've been in love once" au sens ou l'a décrit *rkf* ? Je me pose d'ailleurs la même question pour la dernière phrase. N'aurait-il pas pu dire : " _Is it so difficult to imagine that an old person *has been* once more or less like you ?_"


Le simple past s'impose parce que _I*'ve been* in love once_ ne peut que signifier _[De toute ma vie,] j'ai été amoureux [seulement] une seule fois [et pas davantage]_, sens qui ne convient pas ici. Dans ce contexte_, once_ ne veut en effet pas dire _une *seule* fois_, mais juste _une fois_ dans le sens de _il m'est arrivé de_. On pourrait d'ailleurs le déplacer en tête de phrase alors que ce ne serait pas possible si _once_ signifiait _une seule fois_. 

_I was in love once_ = J'ai été amoureux *une fois* / *Une fois,* j'ai été amoureux / *Il m'est arrivé d'*être amoureux.
_Is it so difficult to imagine that an old person was once more or less like you?_ = Est-il si difficile d'imaginer qu'une personne âgée était *à l'époque* plus ou moins comme toi ?



> -> En ce qui concerne le troisième exemple, sauriez-vous m'expliquez pourquoi le simple past vous semblerait plus naturel ?
> […]
> Certes la question d'Andrew est "quand ?" mais Scott n'y répond pas vraiment.


C'est plus une question de ressenti qu'autre chose, mais puisque la question d'Andrew est _When?_, il est beaucoup plus logique de vouloir répondre au simple past parce que justement on rajoute implicitement un complément de temps (comme _this morning_ ou _this afternoon_ ou _yesterday_).


----------



## Guibzh

Merci de vos explications Maître Capello. Ce point-ci me paraît beaucoup plus clair. Rha "once" est un mot bien fourbe et tout cela aurait été beaucoup plus simple si le vieil homme s'était contenté d'un : "I've ever been in love !" héhé (oui je suis de mauvaise foi).


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Guibzh said:


> Je vais préciser un peu ma question pour être sûr d'avoir bien compris : en American English, voyez-vous des situations dans lesquels ne pas utiliser le present perfect serait véritablement une faute ?
> Par exemple avec "ever" et "never" ?
> Finalement, en AE, le present perfect (bien que ne pouvant pas être utilisé dans toute les situations) ne serait-il pas juste un peu plus formel que le simple past ?



Je dirais que nous les Américains pouvons utiliser le _present perfect_ dans quasiment toutes les circonstances où les Britanniques s'en servent sans qu'il nous paraisse étranger.  C'est aussi le cas pour le past perfect/pluperfect tense.  Le contraire n'est généralement pas vrai.  Dans la plupart des cas, il y a d'autres repères dans les phrases qui nous aident à les comprendre sans grande ambiguïté.  Je dirais que le rapport au temps entre les deux dialectes n'est peut-être pas le même, ce qui expliquerait éventuellement pourquoi nous privilégons parfois le_ simple past_ au _present perfect_.  Par exemple,  (désolé, cette phrase est dénudée de tout contexte, et en général il faut toujours un contexte pour juger) un Brittanique dirait plus facilement *I've broken my leg* tandis que nous les Américains dirions plutôt *I broke my leg* parce que la jambe est déjà cassée au moment de proférer cette phrase.  Ça n'a aucun rapport avec le présent pour nous.  Bon, si quelqu'un demandait *What has happened?*, forcément, on emploierait le present perfect, nous aussi.

En somme, je dirais qu'il n'est _jamais _ (il est toujours plus sage de ne pas parler en termes absolus...) incorrect d'utiliser le present present en anglais américain quand il y a des marqueurs de temps dans la phrase tels que just, already, (n)ever, yet, ou before.  C'est plus fréquent à l'écrit surtout chez les écrivains qui savent bien les régles de grammaire, mais souvent on trouve le simple past même à l'écrit.  Dans nos examens standardisé (SAT, ACT, GRE, GMAT, etc.  Nous n'avons pas de baccalauréat comme vous), il vaut mieux savoir bien appliquer les règles du present perfect et du past perfect parce qu'elles sont testées à coup sûr.



Guibzh said:


> Merci de vos explications Maître Capello. Ce point-ci me paraît beaucoup plus clair. Rha "once" est un mot bien fourbe et tout cela aurait été beaucoup plus simple si le vieil homme s'était contenté d'un : "I've ever been in love !"  héhé (oui je suis de mauvaise foi).



Désolé, mais cela ne se dit pas en anglais. On ne peut utiliser *ever *que dans les phrases interrogatives (_*Have you ever been to Disney World?*_), dans des phrases exprimant une idée négative. (*I don't ever eat vegetables* =  *I never eat vegetables* [plus commun];  *Nobody ever listens to me!*), après un superlatif ou des adjectifs réstrictifs tels que _only _et _first _(*Malala Yousafzai was the youngest person ever to receive the Nobel Peace Prize.* *Guy Fawkes is the only man ever to enter Parliament with honest intentions.*).  Pour d'autres usage, lis *ceci* et *ceci*.


----------



## Guibzh

Rha crotte mon effet est donc loupé. Merci pour ce rappel judicieux à propos de ever,                                                                                      *djweaverbeaver*.

Et merci aussi beaucoup pour vos explications très pédagogiques sur l'emploi du present perfect.



> En somme, je dirais qu'il n'est _jamais _  (il est toujours plus sage de ne pas parler en termes absolus...)  incorrect d'utiliser le present present en anglais américain quand il y a  des marqueurs de temps dans la phrase tels que just, already, (n)ever,  yet, ou before.



C'est bien noté. Ceci étant, ce qui me questionne plus, pour reformuler, c'est de savoir si, dans le cadre d'une conversation courante, il y a des cas ou il resterait incorrect d'utiliser le simple past (parce que justement le contexte ou l'utilisation de certains mots imposerait l'emploi du present perfect) ?
Par exemple en BE on dirait "Have you ever been to London ?" ou "I haven't eaten yet" ? en employant le present perfect. Et il me semble que, même dans une conversation courante, employer le simple past dans ce cas serait considéré comme une erreur. Serait-ce aussi le cas en AE ?

Pour le dire de façon un peu plus brute. Est-ce que finalement, en Americain English, dans le cadre d'une conversation courante, il est toujours possible d'utiliser le simple past au lieu du present perfect sans que cela ne soit du tout considéré comme une faute ? Comme si le present perfect ne servait qu'à formaliser la conversation ou ne modifiait le sens d'une phrase que très légèrement ?

Merci encore en tout cas d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre !


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Pour répondre à tes questions, tout est une question du contexte.  Parfois on dirais l'un, parfois on dirait l'autre.

Si on veut demander si quelqu'un a déjà demandé,  on demanderait très facilement *Did you eat yet?* en anglais américain.  (C'est souvent prononcé *D'you eat yet?* ou encore *Jeet yet?* à la va-vite )  Mais on entend aussi *Have you eaten yet?*.  Encore une fois, ça dépend du contexte et des circonstances.

Par contre,  *Have you ever been to London?* est la seule possibilité. Je ne vois pas comment le simple past pourrait être possible sans changer de préposition, ainsi que de signification.  Maintenant, changeons de verbes.  Avec *to go*, il y a une distinction à comprendre entre le present perfeact et le simple past:

*Have you ever gone to London?* = *Have you ever been to London?* = *on demande si son interlocuteur a jamais visité la ville même une seule fois tout en sachant qu'il n'y est plus, si jamais il a pu s'y rendre.*

*Did you ever go to London?* =  *1.  l'interlocuteur avait exprimé l'intention d'aller visiter la ville, et on lui demande si finalement (eventually, finally) ou en effet il a pu la visiter* ou *2. on sait que son interlocuteur a passé du temps à l'étranger (en Europe, par exemple) ou même au Royaume-Uni, mais il est de retour dans son pays et on aimerait savoir s'il a pu visiter la ville pendant son séjour outre-mer/outre-Manche*.

Cette distinction est valable pour les deux variétés d'anglais en question (AmE comme BrE).


----------



## bleuboia

En general, quand on mentionne *un temps precis* on utilise le passé simple, et sinon, le passé composé:

I went to China *last year*. Tu y es été et tu es rentré.

I' have been in China *since *last year. Tu y es allé et tu y es encore. On utilise un verb dans le passé mais comme on y est toujours, l'action n'est pas finie, et donc il faut utiliser le passé composé.

I have been in China. Tu es allé en Chine dans un moment de ta vie mais on ne sait pas si c'était le mois dernière ou il y a 20 ans. L'action est finie.
Comme dans l'example: Have you ever been to London (in the past, I don't know when, but at some moment of your life)

I have just returned from China. Je viens de rentrer de Chine. On utilise le passé composé avec le mot "just".


----------



## djweaverbeaver

bleuboia said:


> I have just returned from China. Je viens de rentrer de Chine. On utilise le passé composé avec le mot "just".



Je n'utiliserais pas les termes français pour désigner les temps en anglais parce qu'ils ne sont pas équivalents.  C'est le *present perfect*.  D'ailleurs, on entend très souvent un simple past en AmE dans ce cas:  *I (have) just returned from China.  *J'ai l'impression que le present perfect est peut-être un poil plus fréquent avec le verbe *to return*.  En revanche, si on employait le verbe à particule (phrasal verb) *to get back*, je crois qu'en privilégierais nettement le simple past:  *I just got back from China*.  On entend très rarement *I've just gotten back from China*, du moins aux États-Unis.


----------



## bleuboia

*"...*as équivalents. C'est le *present perfect."   D'accord  

*Je viens de voir un status de facebook "I've just quit my job..." d'une amie à moi americaine. Peut-être c'est rare dans le cas de "I just got here."

À part des  cas mentionés par djweaverbeaver, je dirais"i've just  + past."
Toutefois, les deux coexistent aux USA, mais non pas en UK, autant que je sache.


----------



## Oddmania

Guibzh said:


> Ceci étant, ce qui me questionne plus, pour reformuler, c'est de savoir si, dans le cadre d'une conversation courante, il y a des cas ou il resterait incorrect d'utiliser le simple past (parce que justement le contexte ou l'utilisation de certains mots imposerait l'emploi du present perfect) ?



Oui, tout à fait. Djweaverbeaver a déjà répondu (post n°11), mais je rajoute qu'il y a bien des cas où le Present Perfect est le seul temps possible, peu importe le pays où l'on se trouve.

On ne peut pas remplacer _Have you ever been..._ par _Were you ever..._, ni même _I've been waiting for hours_ par _I waited for hours_.


----------



## rkf

djweaverbeaver said:


> On entend très rarement *I've just gotten back from China*, du moins aux États-Unis.



ironically, on n'entendrait jamais *I've just gotten back from China* en Angleterre, parce qu'ils disent _got_. _Gotten_ est un mot nord américain


----------

